# Need some advice with training my bird



## HeMan (Apr 9, 2015)

My bird Aiyah is about 7 months old. I got her when she was 3 months old, and when I got her she was really afraid of everything. Over the course of the next 4-5 months I have given her a large nice cage, new toys frequently and I have whistled to her every morning. My main issue is that she still gets really afraid of my hand when I come close to her. I have trained her to eat food out of my hand, but as I begin to take her out of the cage, she latches on to something and escapes. Other times when she is on the top of her cage, she will hiss at me a couple time, but then eventually end up stepping onto my finger. She knows that whenever she flies somewhere and gets on my finger that I will take her home, so she usually seeks me out. But I really want her to come on my finger just to hangout rather than look for a way back to her cage. 

Do I need to give it more time, or am I doing something wrong with her. To put the problem in a nutshell, my bird will only come on my hand when she is trying to get back to her cage.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

If you have not teached step up you should using target training which means you should first target train and clicker train her target training actually in my experience tames birds faster.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Here is a good read about training your bird: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=113153 There are also some sticky's about training here: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32076 Hope this helps


----------



## angelica (Jun 13, 2015)

hi 
I have the same issue with my cockatiel. I had her for almost 2 months now she will come out of her cage and she will eat from my hand but the only time I can touch her is when she needs to go back to her cage but first she'll bite me and hiss at me but she will eventually get on my finger...she started turning mean lately but if im not in sight she will chirp until she can see me I don't understand why she wants to be by me all the time if she bites me all the time:grey:


----------



## HeMan (Apr 9, 2015)

@Brandon2k14 She won't even bite a chopstick if I put it close to her. She keeps running away. 

@angelica I know how you feel  my relationship with my bird is more complicated than the relationships I have with girls lol.


----------

